

Ask HN: phpmyadmin alternatives for simple db tasks - codegeek

I am not a db expert and when it comes to db management, I am just using phpmyadmin on my dev server. Yes, I confess. It is not pretty&#x2F;secure etc but it does the task specially in dev.<p>However, I was wondering what other options are out there that are easier and simpler. All I want is a GUI on top of my db (mysql,postgresql) to run select, insert, update queries as needed. No bloat.
======
hadem
Have a look Adminer[0]. It is a database tool, much like PhpMyAdmin but in a
single file. It's user interface is a bit more bare but it is really handy
when you just need a quick way to interact with a database.

[0]: [http://www.adminer.org/](http://www.adminer.org/)

------
glazskunrukitis
Check out Datazenit - [http://datazenit.com/](http://datazenit.com/) It is a
web based database administration tool. In addition to your asked features it
has data visualization and rich content editor.

